# Website changes



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

Just wondering how you guys like my website and if there are any changes anyone would make please let me know

www.havepaintbrush.com
www.cheappopcornremoval.com


----------



## ContractorMike (Nov 9, 2012)

its not bad. i like the colors. the alignment is messed up in some places, i.e. on www.cheappopcornremoval.com the email address goes outside of the border. also, i think the banner is too close to the top. 

_________________
Contractor Marketing - Websites for Contractors by Contractors - www.contractorswebsitepros.com


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd like it if the text was bigger... everywhere, not just headings but the actual body-copy, 15px should do it.

I'd also like to see the header-elements (headings of paragraphs) in the same fonts as you have decalled on your van.

Cool beans! Make sure and check it in lots of browsers. You may not see something in internet-explorer that another person cathes in opera, firefox, chrome, or safari.

Also, Navigation-button text (to the left... ) needs to be at least 18px.


----------

